# Food Safety News Wed 8/5/2020



## daveomak.fs (Aug 5, 2020)

Food Safety News
Wed 8/5/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Safe methods for canning and garden produce preservation for novices*
By Jonan Pilet on Aug 05, 2020 12:05 am CoMMentary If you’re anything like me, the COVID-19 pandemic has left you with a lot of extra time around the house. For me and many others, this has meant diving into hobbies such as gardening. This is a new hobby for me and as everything is seemingly ripening at the same time, I’m searching for... Continue Reading

*WHO framework targets improved food safety in South East Asia*
By Joe Whitworth on Aug 05, 2020 12:03 am The World Health Organization (WHO) has identified key priorities to improve food safety in the next five years in South East Asia. The Framework for Action on Food Safety in the WHO South-East Asia Region covers 2020 to 2025 and has guidance for authorities across the food chain and those involved in food safety emergencies,... Continue Reading


*Ice cream and frozen desserts laced with hard liquor approved by NY’s Gov. Cuomo*
By News Desk on Aug 05, 2020 12:02 am New York consumers, who’ve been constricted more than most during the COVID-19 era, are getting a reward. The New York General Assembly has passed and Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo has signed legislation authorizing the manufacture and sale of ice cream and other frozen desserts made with liquor in the Empire State. Cuomo, who has set... Continue Reading

*World Bank supports food safety project in Moldova*
By News Desk on Aug 05, 2020 12:00 am The World Bank is to help Moldova modernize the country’s food safety system. The group’s board of executive directors approved a loan of $15 million to the Republic of Moldova for the third additional financing of the Moldova Agriculture Competitiveness Project (MACP). The World Bank Group is one of the world’s largest sources of funding... Continue Reading


----------

